# Giant Runts - info appreciated



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Does anyone have info on Giant Runts?
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your inquiry on giant Runts.

I sent an e-mail to our moderator, Brad in regards to your thread, he has Runts. I'm sure he will respond when he has a moment.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

What are giant Runts? I am curious.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Hilary!

What type of information do you need? 

How are you doing? Lots of people ask about you on the various lists and all wish you well.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

naturegirl said:


> What are giant Runts? I am curious.


BIG pigeons  Actually, Brad has some beauties and I hope he will be along soon to talk about his 'not so little' guys...

Interesting name: Giant Runt - that's an oxymoron...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

What sort of info on Giant runts are you looking for? Other than certain housing needs and considerations for their less flighty ways, there is really nothing much different about their needs and requirements than any other pigeons.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A runt I believe can go from 2 and 1/2 lbs to 3 lbs. For the most part. They have been developed into a show bird That has a standard of breeding. As the runt is not much of a flighty bird. They need low nests that are large enough to allow them a breeding area. and they should have a larger floor space per bird sy 4 sqr foot of floor space in a loft . Runts are basicly the largest domesticated pigeon in over all size and wieght. I believ after them is the mondine which is just slightly smaller. They come in most standard colors. No days you see less people breeding them then years past. BUT they still have a active group of breeders. that raise and show them. The Arizona pigeon club has a standard list of most breeds You can pull that site up and click on standards and read the standard on giant runts. This pertains to show point satandard of the breed. Now a standard is a ideal to breed by. BUT no bird every has carried all the reqired points. Just some carry more points then others.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Robert and all for giving information to Hilary in my absence Hilary, Robert has pretty much given you the low-down on the runt We're just really not sure what sort of information you are seeking about them in particular.

Shi, you are right!!!...Giant runt is an oxymoron but, the "runt" part came from the latin word "Ront" but I forget exactly what this means. When the breed became more popular in the new world, the name was changed to Runt Runts are one of the OLDEST breeds of domestic pigeons actually, dating back 1000's of years


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Shi, you are right!!!...Giant runt is an oxymoron but, the "runt" part came from the latin word "Ront" but I forget exactly what this means. When the breed became more popular in the new world, the name was changed to Runt Runts are one of the OLDEST breeds of domestic pigeons actually, dating back 1000's of years


Well, you have the BESTEST! I just love that breed! I would "assume," that "Ront" did not mean 'little/small?" LOL Well, English IS a strange language!


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

As they say in my other forum:

"This thread is worthless without pics"!!

B.  
(who would like to see what a big "runt" looks like in comparison to a 'normal' sized pigeon...without having to do all sorts of searches....and yes, I'm lazy!!  )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A "comparison" photo of one of Brad's Runts:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12483&page=2&highlight=soda

and another:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12942&page=2&highlight=comparison

Terry


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

*Giant Runts - info*

Thanks for all the info. After years of searching in Isreal for Giants, was given as a gift out of the blue a pair of giant runts. HUGE!!!!! They settled in really well and I have provided proper housing, both ground level and just above. They prefer ground level. I have seen them mating. I know about the feed and medical needs etc. but wanted to know if they need to be alone in a cage to breed or if they can share with other pigeons. At the moment they are in a very large cage outside sharing with my other pigeons and seem very happy and after two days rule the cage. Will they breed when in with other pigeons or should I provide them with "private housing"?
Thanks
Hilary


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

*Giant Runts - Terry*

Hi Terry - not doing well at all. However, Hercules is still his amazing self. He turned 5 in August and is, if possible, even more adorable!!
Hilary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

hilary said:


> Hi Terry - not doing well at all.
> However, *Hercules is still his amazing self. He turned 5 in August and is, if possible, even more adorable!!*
> Hilary


Hercules is definitely in a class by himself.  
The stories of his adventures remain priceless.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Hilary,

I'm so sorry you are still not feeling well. It's wonderful that the amazing Hercules is still the amazing Hercules! I hope you enjoy your Runts. I don't know the answer to your questions about breeding and housing with regard to them "sharing" with the other pigeons. Hopefully Brad or another Runt savvy pigeon person will be along shortly to answer your questions.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Far as breeding they breed ok. And with other pigeons tey do ok. remember there size for nesting areas. runts are just a vewry large pigeon. Other then that they are very much the same as other pigeons. They may not breed as often as smaller birds. But they do ok. And you know when you are holding one you have a double handful. Good luck.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry you are not doing well. 
We miss you and Hercule's adventures.
Best wishes.

Reti


----------

